# Vehicle Accident: MCpl Raymond Arndt  LER



## from darkness lite (5 Aug 2006)

Despite prayers, CTV's Steve Chao just confirmed 1 Cdn died, and 3 were injured, 1 seriously, in a vehicle accident while in a resupply convoy near Kandahar.

Release of name delayed at family request

Truly sad news. RIP

FDL


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Aug 2006)

Crap!


----------



## navymich (5 Aug 2006)

Here's the link for it: http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2006/08/05/1720836-cp.html


----------



## camochick (5 Aug 2006)

My words exactly Kat. They said on CTV that one of the seriously injured is from the Loyal Edmonton regiment, and the deceased was a reservist as well. Let's hope this is the last before the homecoming. My thoughts and prayers go out to the families and friends.


----------



## Korus (5 Aug 2006)

That road down to Spin B is in brutal condition, with too many jingle trucks driving like maniacs, assuming they have the right of weight.
I went through BMQ, and am out of the same armouries as Gagnon.. He's a good guy... Speedy recovery mate. I'll buy you a pint in the mess when you're back.


----------



## dardt (5 Aug 2006)

Truly sad news, this week is not getting any easier. My condolences to the soldier's family and friends.

You will not be forgotten, RIP.


----------



## GAP (5 Aug 2006)

CTV News Clip

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/HTMLTemplate?tf=/ctv/mar/video/new_player.html&cf=ctv/mar/ctv.cfg&hub=TopStories&video_link_high=mms://ctvbroadcast.ctv.ca/video/2006/08/05/ctvvideologger2_500kbps_2006_08_05_1154793431.wmv&video_link_low=mms://ctvbroadcast.ctv.ca/video/2006/08/05/ctvvideologger2_218kbps_2006_08_05_1154792532.wmv&clip_start=00:06:37.13&clip_end=00:02:56.14&clip_caption=CTV Newsnet Live: Steve Chao from Kandahar base&clip_id=ctvnews.20060805.00157000-00157444-clip4&subhub=video&no_ads=&sortdate=20060718&slug=afghanistan_troops_060805&archive=CTVNews


----------



## HItorMiss (5 Aug 2006)

RIP Lad's


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Aug 2006)

Prayers out to family, colleagues and friends, and wishes for swift recovery to the injured.


----------



## Booked_Spice (5 Aug 2006)

Rest in Peace. 

I pray there will be no more. However Their sacrifice will never be forgotten.


----------



## military granny (5 Aug 2006)

Rest In Peace Soldier  

My thoughts and prayers are with the injured and their families and regiment.


----------



## Pte_Martin (5 Aug 2006)

Let's hope there's no more! RIP


----------



## teddy49 (5 Aug 2006)

I'm proud to say that I could count the fallen soldier among one of my friends.  He was a good friend and an even better soldier.  I want to extend my sincere condolences to his family, and express my regrets at being unable to attend his funeral.

RIP


----------



## Korus (5 Aug 2006)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2016



> One Canadian soldier killed, three injured in Afghanistan vehicle accident
> 
> CEFCOM NR–06.016 - August 5, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## Pea (5 Aug 2006)

Just decided to log on and take a quick peek around the forums while I am back home visiting my family.. now I'm saddened.

My thoughts are with the family & friends of the fallen, and I wish the injured a full and speedy recovery.

I really am sick of posting this.. let's pray it stops.


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Aug 2006)

RIP


----------



## Klc (5 Aug 2006)




----------



## digitaldorobo (5 Aug 2006)

Jared is my cousin; thanks for the kind words. We were greatly looking forward to him coming home in a few weeks. He has a serious head injury and is in a medically-induced coma due to heavy bleeding in his brain. He is going to be flown to Germany for evaluation with a neurosurgeon.

Jared is a selfless young man; as a reservist he left school, voluntarily put himself in harm's way in Afganistan to help others. Please say some prayers for him and his family. We need all the support we can get.

thanks,

Gene




			
				~RoKo~ said:
			
		

> That road down to Spin B is in brutal condition, with too many jingle trucks driving like maniacs, assuming they have the right of weight.
> I went through BMQ, and am out of the same armouries as Gagnon.. He's a good guy... Speedy recovery mate. I'll buy you a pint in the mess when you're back.


----------



## fourninerzero (5 Aug 2006)

Its a sad day for the Eddies, My sincere condolances to the families, and Rest In Peace Mcpl Arndt.


----------



## C/10 (5 Aug 2006)

I reciently spent the last year attached to post with the LER and I have nothing but good to say about the regiment they accepted me into thier family like one of thier own(even though I am a Calgary Highlander). I am deeply saddend by the tragic events any my prayers go out to all.


----------



## Milhouser911 (6 Aug 2006)

My thoughts are with the family and friends.

Rest easy, MCpl.  So close to home.  *sigh*


----------



## hockeygirl (6 Aug 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends of the fallen soldier.


----------



## Kirkhill (6 Aug 2006)

My condolences to the family and friends and I wish the injured a speedy recovery.


----------



## Drawoh (6 Aug 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends of the fallen soldier.


----------



## theoldyoungguy (6 Aug 2006)

I barely knew MCpl Arndt, only knew him by face and name. However it is a loss to our unit and us eddies will greatly miss him, i wish i had the opportunty to get to know him better. RIP mate. 

And to Cpl Jared Gagnon the rest of us eddies are pulling for him to come through, he will make it, i look forward to sharing a pint with him when hes back in shape.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (6 Aug 2006)

RIP MCpl.   

Prayers for the wounded, the comrades and the families of these troops.


----------



## Springroll (6 Aug 2006)

All of these deaths are really starting to get to me even though I do not know these people personally.

My heartfelt condolences to the family and friends of MCpl Arndt and a speedy recovery to those that were injured.


----------



## armyrules (6 Aug 2006)

My condolences to the families and all who knew Mcpl Arndt and RIP


----------



## Booked_Spice (6 Aug 2006)

RIP Peace Soldier your mission is done 

My heartfelt sympathies to His family and Friends.

http://www.Canada.com/edmontonjournal/news/story.html?id=5824e69c-f51a-49e2-8751-9680bda3994e&k=66708


----------



## cameron (6 Aug 2006)

Over the past few days several Canadian soldiers in A'stan have made the ultimate sacrifice.  Rest In Peace to all of them, and to the rest of you still out there in harm's way, GODSPEED.


----------



## Thompson_JM (7 Aug 2006)

cameron said:
			
		

> Over the past few days several Canadian soldiers in A'stan have made the ultimate sacrifice.  Rest In Peace to all of them, and to the rest of you still out there in harm's way, GODSPEED.



+1

Over the past few days, weeks, months, and years, far too many of our brothers and sisters have made the ultimate sacrifice....  Thank you for continuing to pay for the cost of the freedom we far too often take for granted. 

May the rest make it home quickly and safely  


*edited for grammar mistake*


----------



## darmil (7 Aug 2006)

RIP Ray


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Aug 2006)

Truly more sad news, but again reinforces the horrors and the reality of war and the supreme sacrifice from "the cream of the crop soldiers" Canada produces, who are again into the fray in the war against extreme islam.

Stay strong Lads!

For the families and friends of ALCON, from Nancy and I, our thoughts are with you.


Wes


----------



## Booked_Spice (7 Aug 2006)

I offer my sincere condolences as well. I have passed this thread to the family of the fallen soldier. I hope that some of these kind words will help them in their grieving process. My prayers go out to them as they begin their healing.

He will always be Remembered as long as those that LIVE do not FORGET

We will never Forget. RIP Soldier


----------



## 3rd Horseman (7 Aug 2006)

RIP soldier,


----------



## Jake (7 Aug 2006)

R.I.P


----------



## big bad john (8 Aug 2006)

http://www.canada.com/topics/news/national/story.html?id=6112b773-a943-4df7-939f-986d8f7b6f41&k=90845

Body of Canada's latest fallen soldier returns home to grieving family

Brett Popplewell, Canadian Press
Published: Tuesday, August 08, 2006 Article tools

 * * * * CFB TRENTON, Ont. (CP) - The body of a Canadian soldier killed in an accident in Afghanistan was returned to Canada on Tuesday to his distraught widow and grieving family members. 

A piper played a mournful lament as the flag-draped coffin of reserve Master Cpl. Raymond Arndt was escorted by military pallbearers to a waiting hearse. 

His wife of nine months, Darcy, found support from two servicemen who held her up by the arms as she fought back tears at the sight of her husband's flag-draped coffin. 

She gathered just enough strength to kiss a single red rose and place it on the coffin before almost collapsing if not for the two men holding her upright. 

Too weak to stand, she was later escorted by wheelchair to a waiting limousine. 

Arndt's father, three sisters and mother-in-law were joined on the tarmac by Defence Minister Gordon O'Connor and Chief of Defence Staff Gen. Rick Hillier. 

A handful of civilians also joined outside the military base to wave Canadian flags and show support for the fallen soldier and his bereaved family. 

Arndt, 31, died after a large truck collided head-on with a Canadian G-Wagon that was part of a resupply convoy, about 35 kilometres southeast of Kandahar. 

Canadian troops engaged in their increasingly dangerous mission were still grieving four fallen comrades who died last Thursday when they received news of Arndt's death. 

Pte. Kevin Dallaire, Sgt. Vaughn Ingram, Cpl. Bryce Jeffrey Keller and Cpl. Christopher Reid were killed during fighting with Taliban forces west of Kandahar. 

Their bodies were returned to CFB Trenton on Sunday evening. 

Just two days after thousands of soldiers held an emotional ceremony in Kandahar to say goodbye to the four soldiers, they returned to the tarmac to mark Arndt's final journey home. 

Arndt was a member of the Loyal Edmonton Regiment, a regiment that had, until Saturday, escaped unscathed from a mission that has seen five Canadians killed in action in just the past week, and 24 since 2002. 

Friends of the fallen soldier gathered in Edmonton on Sunday to remember Arndt's life and discuss the impact of his death. 

Cpl. Greg Trudel, a close friend, said Sunday that Arndt loved the military. 

"For Ray, he'd always wanted a brother. He'd always bugged his parents over the fact he didn't have a brother," said Trudel. 

"And when he decided to join the army, he found the brothers he was looking for." 

Arndt was due to return home in less than two weeks. He grew up in the Edson, Alta., area. 

Three other soldiers in Arndt's vehicle - all from the same regiment - were injured in the accident. One has returned to duty, but two suffered serious injuries. 

Cpl. Jared Gagnon and Cpl. Ashley VanLeuween arrived at a U.S. military hospital in Landstuhl, Germany, on Sunday afternoon.

Gagnon was listed in very serious condition, while VanLeuween, who suffered a broken leg, ankle and ribs, was in stable condition. 

Since first deploying to Afghanistan in 2002, 24 Canadian soldiers and one diplomat have been killed. 

Canada has about 2,200 soldiers in and around Kandahar, where Taliban resistance is strong. 

© The Canadian Press 2006


----------



## big bad john (8 Aug 2006)

http://calsun.canoe.ca/News/Alberta/2006/08/08/1724071-sun.html

Tue, August 8, 2006

Wreck survivor relies on platoon for supportUPDATED: 2006-08-08 01:59:26 MST


By BROOKES MERRITT, SUN MEDIA

  
EDMONTON -- A city reservist who survived a traffic wreck that killed a fellow soldier in Afghanistan is thanking his platoon for helping him cope with the death, his father says. 

Kelly Keen, 47, said his son Cpl. Adam Keen, 24, called home shortly after news hit Edmonton Saturday that Master Cpl. Raymond Arndt had been killed. 

Keen and Arndt -- both reservists with the Loyal Edmonton Regiment -- were travelling in a Mercedes G-Wagon southeast of Kandahar when a truck smashed into them head-on. 

Arndt, 32, died. Keen was among three soldiers injured. 

"He didn't say much about the accident itself, just that he was being patched up for bangs and bruises and going back out there," Kelly Keen told the Sun yesterday. 

His son has five years reserve experience, and previously served in Bosnia and at the Kananaskis G8 Summit. 

"Adam sounded very strong on the the phone, but I expect he's been shaken up by this. He puts on a strong front. 


"He wanted to make sure we knew he was being supported by his platoon, how they're helping him cope with (Arndt's) death. "That can't be easy for anyone, soldier or not."


----------



## squealiox (8 Aug 2006)

a sad day for the eddies.
RIP mcpl.

fears no foe.


----------



## Derka Derka Jihad (10 Aug 2006)

Goodbye, Ray


----------



## big bad john (17 Aug 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060813/arndt_funeral_0600816/20060816?hub=Canada

Edmonton reservist honoured in funeral
Updated Wed. Aug. 16 2006 11:58 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

Close to 1,000 people gathered at a Royal Canadian Legion west of Edmonton on Wednesday to say goodbye to Master Cpl. Raymond Arndt. 


The Edmonton-based reservist with the Loyal Edmonton Regiment died in Afghanistan on Aug. 5 in a head-on collision with an Afghan transport truck. 


"He was a very good soldier, very dedicated, very hard working. He loved to smile, loved to tell jokes," Lt.-Col. Hans Brink, Arndt's commanding officer, said of the soldier known for his quick smile and his tenacious resolve. 


Some of those jokes had to do with Ardnt's club foot -- an obstacle he overcame to serve his country. 


"Originally it was going to keep him out of the army, and he had to prove to the medical branch that he could march with us and do everything that a normal soldier could do," said Brink. 


Arndt, 32, was originally from Peers, northeast of Edson. 


Among the mourners were 125 soldiers who rode buses from Edmonton to Edson, about 190 kilometres west. Another 25 soldiers drove out. 


They were joined at the funeral by a dozen RCMP officers in dress red serge. 


Arndt was just days away from returning home from his six-month tour of duty in Afghanistan. 


While his family and friends are left to grieve, the military continues to investigate the crash that killed him. 


A military board of inquiry is looking into reports the Afghan truck driver deliberately rammed into Arndt's G-wagon. 


"Like any accident, it's under investigation, and that's basically where it stands right now," said Brink. 


The G-Wagon jeep Arndt was travelling in was the lead vehicle in a convoy returning to Kandahar. Three other Loyal Edmonton reservists were injured in the crash. 


Cpl. Ashley Van Leeuwen of St. Paul was severely injured in the crash and was flown to a military hospital Germany. 


Cpl. Jared Gagnon of Sherwood Park was also flown to hospital in Germany, while Pte. Adam Keen of Edmonton suffered minor injuries and returned to duty. 


The Loyal Edmonton Regiment had 27 members in Afghanistan, including Arndt and the three injured men. 


They were part of a platoon that escorts convoys to different locations, such as supply bases. 


Earlier Wednesday, there were emotional goodbyes at Canadian Forces Base Trenton as 139 soldiers boarded planes for Afghanistan. 


The troops, mostly based in CFB Petawawa near Ottawa, are replacing western Canadian regiments finishing up a six-month tour of duty. 


Meanwhile, dozens of anxious relatives in Winnipeg welcomed home 100 soldiers from Afghanistan on Wednesday. The soldiers then boarded buses bound for CFB Shilo. 


The soldiers are part of about 2,000 returning troops, mainly from Manitoba and Alberta, who have begun arriving in waves from Afghanistan over the past several weeks. 


WIth a report by CTV Edmonton's Joel Gotlieb in Edson, Alta.


----------

